# King Dome Sat



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

meet a guy to-day who had bought a Winnie with a King Dome,

anyone know how to reset, re-tune or whatever so he can use it in the UK

Cheers roy


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I had Tracvision on the Revolution,Just changed the LNB that i ordered from a small satellite shop,took the old USA one with me and they matched it up.Then plugged in 12v sky receiver with card switched on and the dish tracked onto the signal.easy as that
Ian


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks I will pass that on.
Roy


----------

